
Is Archive.is Not Working? - benjaminikuta
http://archive.is/
======
benjaminikuta
The site is up, but it seems archiving URLs isn't working.

I get stuck with a message saying it's in a queue.

------
benjaminikuta
Nevermind, it seems to be working again.

